# Obama who? I'm going to write in Gravel!



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I seriously love this guy. He's a nut. He's kind of my favorite.






joe


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I think I posted this one before:











joe


----------

